# Uber simply will not alert



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

Maybe this has been brought up before but I cannot find it. If I do not have Uber pulled up, I cannot get any sort of audible ping, and I either miss the brief banner or can’t get it back up quick enough. This is not the only item I have that issue with but that’s another topic. It mainly irks me when I actually have managed to snag a unicorn surge and then I miss it. iPhone XR. Pretty sure I’ve addressed the obvious concerns. Thanks.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Uber app has to be displayed for the audio alerts.i keep uber displayed and Lyft in the background since it alerts. Other option is to run two devices.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Sometimes I hear a Ping and sometimes I don't. During those times I do actually hear one by the time I actually hear the audible tone 2 seconds have gone by and you have 2 more seconds to hit accept or you lose the Ping. A lot of people do both Lyft and Uber and this is their way to punish you for being on the other App. I don't even do Lyft but I'm thinking about getting another phone when I get my tax money back so I can search the web when I'm bored and because well I'm still rockin a IPhone 5S (UberX came out in 2012, Iphone 5S 2013... yeah it's time to upgrade)


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

In my car I have to disable the Bluetooth connection between car and phone in order for phone to audibly alert Uber pings. I learned that here at UP...apparently there's some incompatibility wherein the BT connection software interprets Uber ping tones as too loud to safely annunciate so it mutes them.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> Sometimes I hear a Ping and sometimes I don't. During those times I do actually hear one by the time I actually hear the audible tone 2 seconds have gone by and you have 2 more seconds to hit accept or you lose the Ping. A lot of people do both Lyft and Uber and this is their way to punish you for being on the other App. I don't even do Lyft but I'm thinking about getting another phone when I get my tax money back so I can search the web when I'm bored and because well I'm still rockin a IPhone 5S (UberX came out in 2012, Iphone 5S 2013... yeah it's time to upgrade)


Didn't they use the 5s in the civil war?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Didn't they use the 5s in the civil war?


I had a 5S until June 2019 which I replaced with an iPhone SE. Best industrial design for a phone by Apple, in my opinion.

I don't think it matters which iPhone you have for alerts since they all use roughly the same version of iOS and nothing has drastically changed with how alerts or notifications work in the last few updates. Bluetooth and CarPlay definitely influence how a phone sounds or doesn't make sounds for alerts.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I had a 5S until June 2019 which I replaced with an iPhone SE. Best industrial design for a phone by Apple, in my opinion.
> 
> I don't think it matters which iPhone you have for alerts since they all use roughly the same version of iOS and nothing has drastically changed with how alerts or notifications work in the last few updates. Bluetooth and CarPlay definitely influence how a phone sounds or doesn't make sounds for alerts.


I'm clinging to my 5S for dear life but I was thinking about going up to the IPhone 11. I'm curious why did you settle with the SE?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm iOS and get I audible alert even if Uber is not forefront. Banner and audio. Other key variable I have Uber soothing nav mistress in my left ear vs just the speaker. Check your settings/notifications/Uber Driver/sounds also while there make sure banners are persistent.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I have this problem with Lyft after updating to Android 10... If it's not up I never know it pinged ..Uber alerts over everything though.... No great loss if I miss a Lyft.. but it was nice when they both alerted over any open app.....


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> I'm clinging to my 5S for dear life but I was thinking about going up to the IPhone 11. I'm curious why did you settle with the SE?


I never got tired of the 5 or 5S design and the SE will probably be just fast enough for the next year or so. I like an easily pocketable phone. I don't like the trend of 5+ inch phones. Same phone design for 2012-2020? Why not? I've always liked it and still do.

My 5S was nearly dead on battery by late 2018 and was really getting too slow to be worth maintaining by 2019. I don't know if the SE will be supported long past 2020 though.


----------



## keep_lookingup (Jan 21, 2019)

On my Android phone you will only get the audible ping over the blue tooth device if blue tooth is on. The phone will not itself will not have an audible ping. With Lyft you always get the audible ping on the phone.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

On my Samsung Note 9 I always get the ping noise. I don't need Uber on top.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

When you Uninstall and reinstall the app, do you get a message stating that you have to allow overlay? I don't know if it's app-specific or market-specific but when I first install the app, I can't go online unless I go into the settings and allow the app to "appear on top". If your Market is not required to do that, I would check your settings. I've never had an issue getting an audible ping. Sometimes my Bluetooth is on for that phone and sometimes it's not. Perhaps if that setting is not activated and the app is not on top, it doesn't audibly ping?


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I read on her once that if you have your phone connected to car with bluetooth you have to turn off media audio. This usually works but not always.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

keep_lookingup said:


> On my Android phone you will only get the audible ping over the blue tooth device if blue tooth is on. The phone will not itself will not have an audible ping. With Lyft you always get the audible ping on the phone.


Are my Android phone settings wrong? I only get audible if my blue tooth is off. If it is on no audible.

When I got the car 2 years ago I did get audio with blue tooth on. One of Uber's updates changed it.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

DentonLyfter said:


> Maybe this has been brought up before but I cannot find it. If I do not have Uber pulled up, I cannot get any sort of audible ping, and I either miss the brief banner or can't get it back up quick enough. This is not the only item I have that issue with but that's another topic. It mainly irks me when I actually have managed to snag a unicorn surge and then I miss it. iPhone XR. Pretty sure I've addressed the obvious concerns. Thanks.


My Uber app volume is very low as well, even with navigation. Whatever the issue is seems to impact the entire device until the driver app is closed out completely.


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

There is an app setting at least in Android Uber Driver where you can choose from no audible alert, alert equal to phone's volume setting or max audio alert regardless of what your phone volume is set at, even if it is muted. I always had it set to max volume but there was a time when it was muted and reinstalling the app did nothing. I backed up my phone and then did a factory reset. Problem solved and no issues since then.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

If you are using Bluetooth, turn off audio and only use it for calls.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> I'm clinging to my 5S for dear life but I was thinking about going up to the IPhone 11. I'm curious why did you settle with the SE?


SE is the best one for usability 
Full screen gestures on iPhone 11 and this job can be a bit annoying


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Miuipixel said:


> SE is the best one for usability
> Full screen gestures on iPhone 11 and this job can be a bit annoying


Lost me at I and Phone.....


----------

